# Generation disrespectful?



## dossy (Feb 19, 2011)

stuff this gen insert letter, i think the newest generation should be called generation disrespect. the other day i was in coles and i stoped at the end on an isle to let a mother and her little 4-6 year old walk out, as the kid walked out he told me to f'n move outa his way because he is walking there i then looked at him mum and his mum was like you herd him move :O

about 1 week ago i saw some more very young kids be extreamly rude to some adults at the park

today i saw again a young kid be very very rude to some eardly people, he told them to move outa his way because he wanted to climb all over the bench they were sitting on

over the last 6 months i have seen alot of these kind of things going on all around me


now i was brought up to respect my elders and if old people need a seat offer it to them, if someone does something for you you do not swear at them and tell them to move out of your way. i think that alot (not all but alot) of perents need to take a good look at them selves and relise their little johny is not the angle they think he is and they need to teach their kids right from wrong

now i do not want this thread to turn into a right way and wrong way to disapline kids and stuff because i know that will become a heated argument, but what i do want is to know your stories of these type of kids if you have seen any and your thoughts apon it


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 19, 2011)

I think a lot of parents today are too busy trying be their kids mates rather than being the people that are supposed to guide them through life.


----------



## dossy (Feb 19, 2011)

i have never thought of it like that but you know what, it makes alot of sence.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 19, 2011)

Too many parents are worried about their "little angel" causing a stir in a store because the parent won't buy them what they want. I work in retail and I openly praise parents that do not give in because I'm sick of seeing parents getting walked all over by a screaming 3 year old that just needs a good smack.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 19, 2011)

alot of parents are so busy with their own lives that they are unaware of their child's problems, or they think ahh he is a kid it's normal. This is such bull. Im generation y and i am very respectful to all irrespective of age but especially elders. 
Also we must realise that some parents are lousy parents and let their kids go wild. 
Either way it really does disturb me but we can;t do anything about it.. our government will only slap trouble makers on the wrist and the parents who have bad kids are usually just as bad as their kids. 
pretty sad hey


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 19, 2011)

ugh. I have a lovely story about all this!
Im only just 18 myself...so I figure I should stereotypically be one of these kids! 
My family and I all live within the same block in my town,

and recently a new family moved in, and my gosh, their kid is a shocker!!!

My Nana for starters is a lovely lady, but this year has been unfortunate in being diagnosed with lung cancer. you can clearly tell she's ill; she's constantly got an oxygen mask on and is quite skinny etc (this is relevant later)
I always walk from her house to mine, at all hours of the day, always have since I was a puny little kid.
yet recently it's become a nightmare!
the same little kid on his scooter likes to hassle me, and anyone in the vicinity. and the words and actions he comes out with...I don't think I'd be able to walk if I said those as a kid (or now) since my Mum would belt me so hard!
walking back one day from her house he started on my sister...actually HUNG off her shoulder! and i had to tell him to get off, and since he wouldn't listen to reason, I had to PULL HIM OFF OF HER! he can't be any older than 8, and likes to get his friends involved too. 
My Dad walked the dogs with my sister, and of course the kids follow them screaming obscenities
They rocked my Nana's roof, having clearly seen her before, simply because she said she didn't have any oranges for them (she normally gives everyone free oranges, but the tree simply didn't have any fruit on it!)
They hassle my younger cousin for no reason
somehow, even at their age, i caught them cutting down the saplings (baby tree's) in my Nana's front yard.

I actually ended up having to report them to the police...I've never felt the need to call the police before! because I couldn't stand the "discipline"...well...lack their of...from the parents.



I often saw this in highschool too...I don't mean kids my age were perfect, we certainly aren't, but the way the younger grades spoke to the teachers and about people in general was appalling. 


also it seems a lot of parents find their childs behavior funny...or think that swearing at people is cute because they're a young child.
ohhhh the endless rants I could go on about this!!


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah its shocking


----------



## Australis (Feb 19, 2011)

I find 40-50 yr old cyclists the most disrespectful. especially the one who thought it was ok to punch my car last week, and then call the cops when i got out lol


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 19, 2011)

also seems an ego thing...they don't want to admit to being wrong and having to take responsibility for it.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 19, 2011)

We have recently had all these new houses built and seriously these parents and their fat children on electric scooters that will not get of the road! the amount of times they have jumped in front of our car! we had enough and started beeping at them and telling them to get off the road because there are plenty of better places to ride them around but really they shouldn't be riding electric scooters seeing as they weight as much as me and they are only about 8.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah there is generally alot of anger, rage and disrespect out there in the world. BUT the good thing is that there is still alot of good and the good need to keep fighting otherwise the world will end up in more chaos


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 19, 2011)

have you seen the documentary Dannyboi, with the kid who's about 6 and can't even sleep laying down because he'll suffocate from the pressure of his body weight? and yet the parents say it'd be cruel not to feed him whenever he asks O____O


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 19, 2011)

Australis said:


> I find 40-50 yr old cyclists the most disrespectful. especially the one who thought it was ok to punch my car last week, and then call the cops when i got out lol


 Whoah seriously its pretty bad when the tour down under is on the wanna be cyclists are everywhere and they are weaving through traffic as if it were safe but of course it isn't.



vampstorso said:


> have you seen the documentary Dannyboi, with the kid who's about 6 and can't even sleep laying down because he'll suffocate from the pressure of his body weight? and yet the parents say it'd be cruel not to feed him whenever he asks O____O


No I haven't but it doesn't surprise me. My mum would never let me have that chocolate when I asked in the shops even if I had a tantrum people with fat children that are proven to be at fault should be held accountable.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm respectful to everyone older and younger than me!
Just not people my age.


----------



## impulse reptiles (Feb 20, 2011)

*with every generation you get all sorts of characters.*


----------



## HydroGoat (Feb 20, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> ugh. I have a lovely story about all this!
> Im only just 18 myself...so I figure I should stereotypically be one of these kids!



This, I'm 17, but I've been working fulltime as a checkout operator, and some of the kids I get through could seriously do with some parenting.

I had a private school kid through with his mum once (not that his school should have any bearing on the situation - unfortunately it does). I'd heard him mention the name of my old school while he was in line, but didn't hear what he was saying, which is probably good :evil:.

When he got to my checkout, he was telling me how he's worked so hard at school, and they go from 830-330. Well I asked what grade he was in and he said grade 8, which is easy to begin with. Then he keeps going on and on about it. This was actually the first day I'd worked a 10.5hr shift, so having this kid go on and on abotu 7hrs was pretty annoying to begin with, but his mum is standing there saying "oh yes dear, but this man has to work longer than that" while her child is being a complete tool.

"Mummy's little angel" -_-


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmm checkout operator VS full day at school? 1: your getting payed. 2: its pretty much repetitive. 3: for all you know his peers bully him 4: For him it would be hard. I don't think he was being disrespectful just oblivious.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 20, 2011)

Australis said:


> I find 40-50 yr old cyclists the most disrespectful. especially the one who thought it was ok to punch my car last week, and then call the cops when i got out lol



hahaha familiar with that one!


----------



## Renagade (Feb 20, 2011)

I hate the spoilt people, this thread is gold. Yes it is more prevelant now, but it has always been around. Im not adverse to saying to someone what everyone else is thinking. It might bite them (and that is the intention), but at least i say it politely and with a smile....
failing that move to stage 0.2: administer the poison.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 20, 2011)

Australis said:


> I find 40-50 yr old cyclists the most disrespectful. especially the one who thought it was ok to punch my car last week, and then call the cops when i got out lol


 
cyclists tend to use the same path repeatedly. Just wait for him at the same time of day


----------



## Jeannine (Feb 20, 2011)

*i** tend to think most kids these days are being handed anything they want when they want it and its created a generation where its all about 'me' and its creating an era where they have no respect for themselves which in turns leads to them not respecting anyone else and they know they can get away with virtually anything because even the law gives them an excuse to do anything they want with very little in the way of repercussions

they have RIGHTS unfortunately they arent being taught the responsibility that goes with those rights and you cant even tell them no or criticise then in school these days, ive heard teachers can no longer tell them their school work (if they do it) is wrong anymore because you might stifle their creativity which in turn could have them spending years in therapy and being told its all their parents/societies fault they are the way they are 

the worst thing they have ever done is taken the right of the cops to charge them with obscene language for swearing in public especially at the elderly, time to bring back on the spot fines for it make a few keep their potty mouths at home 

these days they can (for example) do as they like knowing they will only get a slap on the wrist 

where i live here i have encountered both ends of the stick, have found most of the kids around here under 13 to be fairly good, respectful, well mannered and polite to everyone then you get the over 13's who are bad, disrespectful, rude and foul mouthed, its like they hit the teens and a switch goes off and flex their wings 

i too grew up in a society where we were taught to respect our elders and we got that respect back and we also knew that if we did something wrong we were punished for it, i remember the two worse things as i grew up were having mustard or something similar put on my tongue if i swore and that was for words like damn, etc lol and the other thing that use to pull me in line really quick was 'wait till your father got home' and being given a kick in the **** by anyone other then my parents if i did something wrong

now i am in total agreement with wiping out child abuse but its time to remember there is a difference between smacking a child for doing something wrong AND over use of which in turn becomes child abuse and kids these days KNOW they can have you charged if you 'abuse' them and the law will back them up which is another reason society is failing these days and a lot of parents have kids these days that they really dont want

meet someone and the first thing most want is to have a kid to them like it will guarantee that they will stay together for years or they have a child just for the money 

single mothers use to be a rarity, these days its fast becoming a new profession and is in a lot of cases breeding children who are raised by parents who just dont care anymore so long as the child isnt annoying them for anything they dont seem to care what they do or where they go etc, so many kids roam the streets in gangs at night these days and half the parents dont even know where they are*


----------



## Australis (Feb 20, 2011)

Single mothers were rare when organised religion stole the children.



CodeRed said:


> cyclists tend to use the same path repeatedly. Just wait for him at the same time of day


 
Im sure ill meet the ar$e clown again, or another similar bloke. North Shore is full of them.


----------



## Leeloofluff (Feb 20, 2011)

Im so ashamed of most kids out there these days. But i know there are also great kids out there. 
I think the lack of disciplin and consequences for actions is to blame. Kids and teenagers know they are untouchable. Too many laws protecting them. If I saw a kid doing the wrong thing, and tried to staop them. I'd be up for assault on a minor, even just grabbing their arm. Such a joke. 
I was in Air Force Cadets from age 12, and my parents raised me with morals and respect, for people and animals. But cadets really taught me how out of control the majority of people are. 
Kids need structure, they need pysical discipline, and they need stuff to do! If i ever have kids, theyll never have video games or electronic toys. They get kicked out in the yard, climb a tree, build a fort. If you do something wrong, you'll soon know not to do it again.


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 20, 2011)

My brother and I run a newsagency in Salisbury and we're located just in front of a state school. The amount of kids that come through and 'hang out' in front of our shop is unbelievable. It's not the crap they say or do that's hard or annoying, what's hard is the fact that you can't do anything to them and holding back is so SO hard! They just need to sit down and learn some manners! I hate kids these days! gahhh!


----------



## licky (Feb 20, 2011)

Im sure the baby boomers said the same thing about GEN X. Its just a cycle Gen Y will say it next.


----------



## KingSirloin (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe the biggest problem is kids being given too many rights by do gooder groups, stopping their parents being able to discipline them.

They no longer have to fear discipline. 

It's the law which is ruining social respect in them. And the law that says they can't be charged for an offence under 18.....well don't complain when they commit the offence then! And here's the funny part, then they want to charge the parents when the kids commit crimes!!!

Old enough to do the crime, old enough to do the time! They will learn when they get a leather belt across their butt.

It's not just kids though, I blame a soft-**** society in general for the behaviour and crimes of society now. Bring back the stocks and public floggings. Until then your taxes will be paying for their continual damage.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Feb 20, 2011)

This is just an example of kids are spoilt brats -

Mother and child are in a shop. Child is having a tantrem about not getting a toy/ice cream/lolly...

Mother - "If you stop screaming, I'll buy you a lolly"

Arghhh! It's so annoying. And it happens all the time... You just want to kick them, and the parents!


----------



## jinin (Feb 20, 2011)

I know i'm young but I can not stand the generation below me and even my own generation to a certain extent. I work in a restaurant as a Waiter and once I was working there was this 8ish year old Kid at a table with his 10y/o Brother, and like 20 something year old Sister. When they finished he physically stands up(the 8y/o) and yells at me "Wheres the bill!", his family find it hilarious and start bust out laughing...I mean the whole damn table, his parents...everyone. If that was my kid i would have been so embarrassed and he would have been punished so hard!! I could have gone over there and knocked the little ***** out!

Also the common word to be said every sentence now adays is the C bomb. I dont believe how many of my friends yell it in public and at school. I hear it so much everyday, it just gets old... basically it has lost its meaning to me. Older people from what my dad told me, only ever used that word to shock or if they meant it, rarely any one used it, so you could imagine what they think of kids walking down the street saying it ever 3 words...


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 20, 2011)

Australis said:


> I find 40-50 yr old cyclists the most disrespectful. especially the one who thought it was ok to punch my car last week, and then call the cops when i got out lol


 
Crazy. Just recently a friend of mine told me she was verbally abused by a cyclist when she stopped at the traffic lights, apparently he was not happy with her driving. The traffic was dense enough that he could keep pace with the cars and he followed her for a while, all the way into an undercover carpark. She said he was looked around 40 and pretty tall, she is in her early 20s and about 5'0" so she was understandably intimidated. She didn't get out, she kept driving and he followed her but he didn't follow her all the way the to police station!


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 20, 2011)

Snakelove said:


> My brother and I run a newsagency in Salisbury and we're located just in front of a state school. The amount of kids that come through and 'hang out' in front of our shop is unbelievable. It's not the crap they say or do that's hard or annoying, what's hard is the fact that you can't do anything to them and holding back is so SO hard! They just need to sit down and learn some manners! I hate kids these days! gahhh!


2 Steps;
1/Set up a sound system . 
2/ Play Barry Manilow - Manilow used to disperse loitering teenagers in Chch Mall | NATIONAL News


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;sTJ7AzBIJoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ7AzBIJoI[/video]

This is a good explanation about you getting old, pay special attention to about 4:15 minutes in.


----------



## harley0402 (Feb 20, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> This is just an example of kids are spoilt brats -
> 
> Mother and child are in a shop. Child is having a tantrem about not getting a toy/ice cream/lolly...
> 
> ...


and do you know what its like being a parent do you ?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Feb 20, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> 4: For him it would be hard..



Year 8 is not hard.

Will


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

wiz-fiz said:


> Year 8 is not hard.
> 
> Will



I found it pretty hard.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Feb 20, 2011)

It not the Law thats making kids disrespectful is teachers.
They think that because they have a job for life they can do anything.
They also think that because they are a teacher they can do anything to you and you should respect them no matter what.
Some teachers are decent people and respect the kids, and those are the good teachers that kids respect and ones that they will obey.
Some teachers see kids as money in their pocket and don't care about anything, they dont respect us and because of that, we dont respect them.
Because they dont respect us and we are exposed to a great lack of respect we are taught that respect doesn't matter.


Will


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 20, 2011)

I watched a woman chasing after her (12-13 year old?) son in a shopping centre once screaming 
''YOU F**NG LITTLE 'C'!" "I'LL TEACH TO TO SWEAR AT ME!"

Now really, her kids don't have a hope....:shock:


----------



## wiz-fiz (Feb 20, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I found it pretty hard.


School is easy these days, I'm in year 10 and we are being taught about ratios and scale for the 1st time...


Will


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah school has gotten easier over time 4 weeks into year 12 and still no homework. I wonder if thats just me.

But no year 8 is generally when children hit puberty so socially people find it hard.


----------



## Australis (Feb 20, 2011)

shortstuff61 said:


> Crazy. Just recently a friend of mine told me she was verbally abused by a cyclist when she stopped at the traffic lights, apparently he was not happy with her driving. The traffic was dense enough that he could keep pace with the cars and he followed her for a while, all the way into an undercover carpark. She said he was looked around 40 and pretty tall, she is in her early 20s and about 5'0" so she was understandably intimidated. She didn't get out, she kept driving and he followed her but he didn't follow her all the way the to police station!


 
Mine was some what similar i guess, my angry middle aged man thought i cut him off when i overtook him (as he hindered traffic) and indicated to turn into a side street coming up so i could fill up at a servo, i was no where near hitting him (with car). Yet i watched as he followed me and pulled up on the passenger side and looked at my girl friend and punched her window in line with her face. he was screaming as well, but as soon as i jumped out of the car he ran into the service station screaming for the police to be called hahaha. i grabbed his bike and dragged him out of the doorway as he continued to scream for police to be called. then i went back to filling up my car. i ended up waiting for the police to arrive, lucky i did as he had reported it as an accident. and no doubt he had my rego, but i couldn't obtain his details, so i wanted to stick around for police (and they did arrive) or follow him to his address/away from the numerous service station surveillance cameras.


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 20, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> Too many parents are worried about their "little angel" causing a stir in a store because the parent won't buy them what they want. I work in retail and I openly praise parents that do not give in because I'm sick of seeing parents getting walked all over by a screaming 3 year old that just needs a good smack.



I worked in Pharmacy for years. Just before christmas one year, two young children were chasing each other through the shop (between glass shelves etc). 
Mum was oblivious. 
I walked up to one of them, bent down down close to her ear, and through clenched teeth said 'if you don't stop running through the shop, Santa won't be coming to you' then walked away.
Never heard a peep from them after that


----------



## MontePython (Feb 20, 2011)

wiz-fiz said:


> It not the Law thats making kids disrespectful is teachers.
> They think that because they have a job for life they can do anything.
> They also think that because they are a teacher they can do anything to you and you should respect them no matter what.
> Some teachers are decent people and respect the kids, and those are the good teachers that kids respect and ones that they will obey.
> ...


 
Are you serious??? You are obviously someone this thread is about, and WILL not take responsibility for your actions.

Teachers dont make that much money for the hours they work, oh i forgot you think their day finishes at 3:30 then they get to go home and have fun. When you get some clue and grasp about what goes on in the real world maybe you would command more respect. Until then bagging a profession you really know nothing about only ads to others negative opinions of you!!!


----------



## PaulH (Feb 20, 2011)

wiz-fiz said:


> Year 8 is not hard.
> 
> Will


It was the hardest 6 years of my life.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

Can you please explain why it is a teachers responsibility to teach you respect? 



wiz-fiz said:


> It not the Law thats making kids disrespectful is teachers.
> They think that because they have a job for life they can do anything.
> They also think that because they are a teacher they can do anything to you and you should respect them no matter what.
> Some teachers are decent people and respect the kids, and those are the good teachers that kids respect and ones that they will obey.
> ...


----------



## HydroGoat (Feb 20, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> It's the law which is ruining social respect in them. And the law that says they can't be charged for an offence under 18


 
I read an article a few days ago about a group of 14yr olds who'd beaten a police officer, and he was now in a coma with internal and brain bleeding. They're going to get off lightly because of this law.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Can you please explain why it is a teachers responsibility to teach you respect?


It isn't its always been your parents responsibility. Teachers have enough on their plate.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Yeah school has gotten easier over time 4 weeks into year 12 and still no homework. I wonder if thats just me.
> 
> But no year 8 is generally when children hit puberty so socially people find it hard.



Compared to the last time you did year 12??? 

School at that level, or any study, is what you make it. I'm sure you could find some homework to do if you really wanted to.



Dannyboi said:


> It isn't its always been your parents responsibility. Teachers have enough on their plate.



Thankyou! That is what i have been screaming for years. You will make a great parent when it is your time!


----------



## damian83 (Feb 20, 2011)

impulse reptiles said:


> *with every generation you get all sorts of characters.*



i agree i think it all comes down to how they were brought up respecting not only their parents but also their teachers
they play a big role in this too........
i think everyone needs a good kick in the head when you see them doing it


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 20, 2011)

PaulH said:


> It was the hardest 6 years of my life.



An oldie but a goodie :lol:


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 20, 2011)

bring back smacking a good smack never hurt anyone none of this stuff about its child abuse u see it in every species that has family groups wether it be a dog snapping at its pup or a cat scratching its kitten they do it to teach them


----------



## damian83 (Feb 20, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> I believe the biggest problem is kids being given too many rights by do gooder groups, stopping their parents being able to discipline them.
> 
> They no longer have to fear discipline.
> 
> ...


 
thats it our friend got told buy a bloke that didnt have kids not to grab her 4yo daughter tell her to eat her maccas b4 playing or she can sit in the car, he rang the cops.... for what....
and when i was in primary and secondary for that matter WE WERE TAUGHT RESPECT AND MANNERS OR YOU WILL BE DEALT WITH..................
just soft asses wanting to get out of responsibilities in my opinion, i try and teach my girls respect and id expect teachers to keep the same strategies, its like one parent giving everything and the other not letting it just breaks down and WILL NOT WORK..........


----------



## FAY (Feb 20, 2011)

There are still a lot of great parents out there that realise what a child needs most is free.
There are some that treat their kids like some treat small dogs, therefore the kid thinks it runs the household.
Sad really, because they don't seem to realise that they are doing a disservice to their child, form a neglect really.
Kid ends up lonely and cast aside, as who in their right mind would want horrible little 'johnny' in their home or around their kids.......


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 20, 2011)

also parents dont have time for their kids 
ive wortked in child care for years and we started taking in children from 4 weeks old 5 days a week from 6am to 6pm and they come untill thee old enough fro school soo thats like 4 or 5 years its like the parents expect you to raise them for them while there busy at work paying off a house and blah blah blah

i wish it was like good old days where mummy was at home with the kids and dad would go to work and PROVIDE guys these days have no idea how to do this especially in my generation 
my now ex is a moocher always borrowing money while i juggle around my life single mum working split shift so i can spend the day with my daughter rather than sticking her in day care i love enjoying her company

people need to understand that kids are their responsibility noone elses 

funny how u need qualifications and police checks to work with kids but not to have them


----------



## aussiereptilekid (Feb 20, 2011)

im 15 turning 16 this year and i am definately not disrespectful im very nice and have nice manners lol but i live here on the goldcoast and there are only one breed of people that are disrespectful to people..new zealenders the maoris or watever now when i say new zealenders i only mean some because i have some cool nice new zealender mates


----------



## Australis (Feb 20, 2011)

I like how it is now, i stay at home and look after my kids, while the wifey works.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

Well said. I'm not really sure why people have kids when they wont/can't spend time with them and enjoy being together. 



cathy1986 said:


> also parents dont have time for their kids
> ive wortked in child care for years and we started taking in children from 4 weeks old 5 days a week from 6am to 6pm and they come untill thee old enough fro school soo thats like 4 or 5 years its like the parents expect you to raise them for them while there busy at work paying off a house and blah blah blah
> 
> i wish it was like good old days where mummy was at home with the kids and dad would go to work and PROVIDE guys these days have no idea how to do this especially in my generation
> ...


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Compared to the last time you did year 12???
> 
> School at that level, or any study, is what you make it. I'm sure you could find some homework to do if you really wanted to.
> 
> ...


Nah just compared to what everyone told me year 12 was like. I finish all my work during my frees so I don't really have homework. Oh and I don't want to be a parent having 5 siblings puts you off kids.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 20, 2011)

Where do you live Dossy? ill make sure i dont move there. You cant blame the kids, its how their parents bring them up.

And people wonder why random shooting sprees happen..........


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Nah just compared to what everyone told me year 12 was like. *I finish all my work during my frees so I don't really have homework*. Oh and I don't want to be a parent having 5 siblings puts you off kids.



From memory in year 12 that makes about 8 hours a week? That equals homework! And trust me toward exam time you will have ample study to do in your own time.


----------



## jinin (Feb 20, 2011)

I really cant stand bad parents, they spoil their children, dotn teach them manners, dont teach them what is wrong from right. Children are products of their parents, it is up to the parents to make their children what they are. My parents have done this and I am extremely grateful for being bought up the way i have been! I just hate to see kids with extremely bad manners being smart A***es and their parents doing jack about it...


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> From memory in year 12 that makes about 8 hours a week? That equals homework! And trust me toward exam time you will have ample study to do in your own time.


 
2 exam subjects that I excel at I will study but if its like to mock exams there wont be much need to (I still will as I care about my grades). I have something like 6 free's a week at the moment and I only work on subject stuff for 4 of them I get to leave early Tuesday.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 20, 2011)

Agree some youth are out of control the other day i was going to safeway and outside was a group of 4 kids around 14-16 i would guess anyway they were just randomly yelling abuse at people walking out and throwing water bombs, one of them was screaming at some old lady around 90 "nice *** you ****ing **** wanna ****" on my way out one of them threw a water bomb on me and it hit my jeans so i put my shopping on the ground and went over to the group and they all started cheering and clapping like idiots then one of the heros pushed me and was like *** u going to do so i must of used all of my force and pushed him as hard as i could and he went flying onto the ground and started crying lol. Quickly high tailed out of there incase the police were called.


----------



## FAY (Feb 20, 2011)

It is hard work to discipline a child, to pull them up for this and that, much easier to just let them do what they want. That is the problem.



Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Agree some youth are out of control the other day i was going to safeway and outside was a group of 4 kids around 14-16 i would guess anyway they were just randomly yelling abuse at people walking out and throwing water bombs, one of them was screaming at some old lady around 90 "nice *** you ****ing **** wanna ****" on my way out one of them threw a water bomb on me and it hit my jeans so i put my shopping on the ground and went over to the group and they all started cheering and clapping like idiots then one of the heros pushed me and was like *** u going to do so i must of used all of my force and pushed him as hard as i could and he went flying onto the ground and started crying lol. Quickly high tailed out of there incase the police were called.



Funny how it is mostly males that have this 'gang' mentality. Not all but most. Need I say more.....
Testosterone has a LOT to answer for...


----------



## dossy (Feb 20, 2011)

the guy who asked were i live , i live in the sutherland shire

to the girl who said im 18 so im probly one of these kids, i to am 18 i am more talking about the very young kids 12 and under


yes i do agree there are some very nice kids out there, i have had bus seats offered to me by 14 year olds and 8 year olds in school uniform (normaly get some sort of reward like a lollie or something because i normly have sumthing on me). i have seen some kids offer to carry bags for old people to their cars. so yes there are some nice people out ther still.

yes each gen whould have said it about the next upcoming gen but i think it gets alot worse with each gen.

now ending on a positive note i saw i kid on the train yestaday who stood up and offered his seat to an old lady then after that he told 3 other people round his age to stand up and have respect so that the oher old people can sit, 2 of the 3 stood up so the boy said ok fine ur not coming to my birthday ....seems to be fair i think hahaha


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 20, 2011)

FAY said:


> It is hard work to discipline a child, to pull them up for this and that, much easier to just let them do what they want. That is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely agree with the second statement Fay, i guess im lucky living in a small town i know most of the kids being only 20 myself so i generally know their brothers/sisters and what not, and never have an issue, hear some very disrespectful stories of some of them through family friends etc.
I must admit im disrespectful to ticket inspectors but hey, they deserve it!


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

dossy said:


> the guy who asked were i live , i live in the sutherland shire
> 
> to the girl who said im 18 so im probly one of these kids, i to am 18 i am more talking about the very young kids 12 and under
> 
> ...



Dannyboi


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Agree some youth are out of control the other day i was going to safeway and outside was a group of 4 kids around 14-16 i would guess anyway they were just randomly yelling abuse at people walking out and throwing water bombs, one of them was screaming at some old lady around 90 "nice *** you ****ing **** wanna ****" on my way out one of them threw a water bomb on me and it hit my jeans so i put my shopping on the ground and went over to the group and they all started cheering and clapping like idiots then one of the heros pushed me and was like *** u going to do so i must of used all of my force and pushed him as hard as i could and he went flying onto the ground and started crying lol. Quickly high tailed out of there incase the police were called.



If the cops did come you would have been fine. Being hit with a water bomb is actually assault.



Dannyboi said:


> OMG Never take candy from strangers?
> Dannyboi



Oh hey there little boy/girl, want to learn some resepct? :lol: That's terrible.


----------



## dossy (Feb 20, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Dannyboi



yes i know the whole stranger danger thing and some kids have said no due to this. sometimes i end up getting off at the same spot and there are shops so i tell the mto pick something and i pay 4 it...its a much safer way and they still get rewarded so yer


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 20, 2011)

I guess most people have seen the thing in Glenelg recently?
the group of three 14 year olds (or there abouts) who punched a man in his 60's and stole his wallet?

...oh how tough they are! pfft.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Feb 20, 2011)

every single generation complains about the new one , welcome to life.
i blame the baby bonus, people who shouldnt breed, were breeding for the 1000's in the cash pay out, thanks liberal party


----------



## LullabyLizard (Feb 20, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> and do you know what its like being a parent do you ?


 

No, but I do understand the right and wrong methods of parenthood. I'm looking forward to having children, and I want to raise them in the best way possible. I have observed what to do, and what not to do. For example, I'm not going to bribe my screaming child into behaving with junk food. I'm presuming your a parent. Is that the way you raise your kids?


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 20, 2011)

the old people who think new generations are misparenting raised the parents that are now misparenting... perhaps if previous generations were shown more respect by their parents they would not tippy toe around their children in the hope that they are nothing like their parents.


----------



## s_bennets (Feb 20, 2011)

I have to disagree. Each generation says the same about the newest one. I agree there are different cultural trends during each generation (eg smacking vs no smacking etc), but blaming the trends for poor behaviour instead of the inate characteristics of the particular age-group is incorrect. 

Take this quote as an example:

"Our youth now love luxury. They have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for their elders and love chatter in place of exercise; they no longer rise when elders enter the room; they contradict their parents, chatter before company; gobble up their food and tyrannize their teachers." 

Socrates said that around 2400 years ago. Nothing has changed. Kids and young adolescents are brats. It's part of development.


----------



## jack (Feb 20, 2011)

sorry, but that that is a wrongly attributed quote... it always gets a workout in threads like these,in fact i was waiting for it so i could point that out. i think it is actually attributed to a dutch mayor or the like.

i agree with your sentiments though. young people always seem rude to the older people jealous of youth.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 20, 2011)

Bring back the cane!!!!!....oh that thread got closed.....

No respect I agree.....soloution....who knows.........people are getting hasseled in broad daylight just doing their shopping for crying out loud........I personally have a very good fence and 2 very good dogs which do not take into account a lout may only be 16 years old or so.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

What sucks is these days you can get in trouble if your dog bites an intruder, what is the intruder doing there? Laws have made it easier for criminals to break in and grab what they please


----------



## guzzo (Feb 20, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> What sucks is these days you can get in trouble if your dog bites an intruder, what is the intruder doing there? Laws have made it easier for criminals to break in and grab what they please


 
I know...........but whoever gets over my fence will be in more trouble.......haha


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

Burry the bodies nobody has to know. Did you hear about that crim who broke in by smashing a window tried slipping through and cut up his stomach on the glass that he had broken who successfully sued the house owners?


----------



## harley0402 (Feb 20, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> No, but I do understand the right and wrong methods of parenthood. I'm looking forward to having children, and I want to raise them in the best way possible. I have observed what to do, and what not to do. For example, I'm not going to bribe my screaming child into behaving with junk food. I'm presuming your a parent. Is that the way you raise your kids?


 
you know nothing of the sort, come back and say that when your a parent, i am a parent and a dam good one, i dont disagree with this thread at all, i see parents using the so called wrong methods of raising their children all the time but i can asure you it is alot different when you have children of your own and it might sound easy to handle now but when you are in the situation yourself its very different, so all im saying is that i dont think you have a say or can say what you said in your post because you dont know whats it like.


----------



## s_bennets (Feb 21, 2011)

jack said:


> sorry, but that that is a wrongly attributed quote... it always gets a workout in threads like these,in fact i was waiting for it so i could point that out. i think it is actually attributed to a dutch mayor or the like.



Yup, you're spot on - just did some research! Bugger, and it illustrated my point so well!! Oh well, the Dutch dude said it in 1966 so it still illustrates it's not just 'this' generation.


----------



## reena (Mar 13, 2012)

My nephew is a perfect example of disrespect. He doesn't say please when he wants something, he just orders around and his mom does it anyway. He is loud and say rude things to to us older than him. I don't know but I think my sister forgot to instill discipline in him. Just last week, he actually kicked my uncle because he thinks it's fun and to think my uncle is not that young anymore. :x


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 13, 2012)

We leave the shops if my daughter cracks up, turn around smack her and walk out and let her know that the behaviour is unacceptable, and she is only 22months old. She understands. She always says please and thankyou when she wants something and if she can't have it we explain to her on her level why. Parents are becoming lazy with the way that children are raised. my Generation (because thats where alot of children are coming from) was the first to really use computers, nintendo's, gameboys etc etc, that was aimed at us as kids and I beleive that was turning point for civilisation. I grew up without a TV I was bought a Gameboy 6 months after it was release, and that was it, nothing else until I was 20 and decided to buy myself a Xbox 360-with my own money!
Its sad but if my child misbehaves she will get a smack-Theres a difference between a diciplined smack and abusing a child and most don't know the difference as they beleive if they are seen smacking a child then the police will be call...the rest are just utterly ignorant of how rude and pathetic their children will grow up to be!
just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Ally04 (Mar 13, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> We leave the shops if my daughter cracks up, turn around smack her and walk out and let her know that the behaviour is unacceptable, and she is only 22months old. She understands. She always says please and thankyou when she wants something and if she can't have it we explain to her on her level why. Parents are becoming lazy with the way that children are raised. my Generation (because thats where alot of children are coming from) was the first to really use computers, nintendo's, gameboys etc etc, that was aimed at us as kids and I beleive that was turning point for civilisation. I grew up without a TV I was bought a Gameboy 6 months after it was release, and that was it, nothing else until I was 20 and decided to buy myself a Xbox 360-with my own money!
> Its sad but if my child misbehaves she will get a smack-Theres a difference between a diciplined smack and abusing a child and most don't know the difference as they beleive if they are seen smacking a child then the police will be call...the rest are just utterly ignorant of how rude and pathetic their children will grow up to be!
> just my 2 cents worth



I agree with u. My 2 year old always says please and thank you, don't think he really understands what they mean but he knows he has to use them when he wants something. 
I also hate people stereotyping and putting all young people in the same category, I'm only 22 but myself or no one I no around my age have ever done any of these disgusting things mentioned in this thread.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 13, 2012)

MontePython said:


> Are you serious??? You are obviously someone this thread is about, and WILL not take responsibility for your actions.
> 
> Teachers dont make that much money for the hours they work, oh i forgot you think their day finishes at 3:30 then they get to go home and have fun. When you get some clue and grasp about what goes on in the real world maybe you would command more respect. Until then bagging a profession you really know nothing about only ads to others negative opinions of you!!!




That's not entirely fair. I do not for a second believe that it is teacher's responsibility to raise children, however I do believe that they have a hand in teaching them respect, as well as other values etc that are on the whole severely lacking in todays youth, just the same as every other adult children come into contact with has the same responsibility. What happened to "treat other people how you wish to be treated"? 
The first day of year 8 (may years ago now), I had a Textiles class with the teacher who had been my sister's year 12 co-ordinator the year before, and this teacher had had several run ins with my sister, so did not like her very much. When she called my name on the class list, she asked me if I was Joey's sister, and I told her I was, to which she replied "oh", with the most distaste I've ever heard the sound uttered, and gave me a look like I was something unpleasant she'd just stepped in. Needless to say, I tore her a new one that year, she was practically convinced I was the anti-christ incarnate. All my other teachers, however, absolutely loved me, because they afforded me the respect of a clean slate with no pre-conceived judgements. 

I do think that the this generation (Generation Meh, named for their apathy towards anything other than themselves) are among the worst so far. There are good kids, but unfortunately, these are becoming the exception not the rule. Luckily, I'm no longer working in retail and don't have to deal with kids in my job, otherwise I'd have been fired long ago for giving Johnny or his parents a piece of my mind!!

And no, I do not have children, nor do I want any. The planet's overpopulated enough, and besides, I just plain don't like kids.


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 13, 2012)

i find it amusing when parents expect me to move off the footpath and walk in the mud so their 5 year old can learn that you dont move for adults, but since i stick to my half of the footpath their kid gets walked straight into me or my shopping bags,....oops!!  
 
old people are rude as all buggery too, maybe 1 in 10 say thank you if a door gets held open for them, the rest are just as crap as the younger generation. (im sure at least 1 in 10 of the younger generations are polite and respectful too!)

when i was still catching trains i found it rude that women with young screaming kids on peak hour trains would tell their kids not to move incase they lost their seat, in my day there was no such thing as a kid sitting while adults stood,..and as for shutting them up,....they dont even freaking try!!! (10 years of catching trains is the worlds best contraceptive)

i was shocked to see a woman pull her 10 year old son back down when he went to stand for a heavily pregnant woman,..so i gave her my seat instead,.....


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris1 said:


> i was shocked to see a woman pull her 10 year old son back down when he went to stand for a heavily pregnant woman,..so i gave her my seat instead,.....



That's bloody disgraceful. But don't worry, that 10 year old's an angel, because he shared the Kony video on the brand new iphone his parents just got him so he'd stop screaming, so he's saving the world now.


----------



## citrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> alot of parents are so busy with their own lives that they are unaware of their child's problems, or they think ahh he is a kid it's normal. This is such bull. Im generation y and i am very respectful to all irrespective of age but especially elders.
> Also we must realise that some parents are lousy parents and let their kids go wild]
> I think the answer is better education system. We need to start putting more money into schools, teachers and programs, with life getting so expensive your right both parents are working and maybe don't have the time to teacher the next gen all they need to know.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 13, 2012)

citrus said:


> Grogshla said:
> 
> 
> > alot of parents are so busy with their own lives that they are unaware of their child's problems, or they think ahh he is a kid it's normal. This is such bull. Im generation y and i am very respectful to all irrespective of age but especially elders.
> ...


----------



## citrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes but that's not going to happen so why not better educate the next gen and break the downwards spiral? Instead of complaining about it fix the problems

If you stop and think about it if we have better schools so that all children stay there longer and get a better education it would fix 90% of Australia's problem


----------



## Freeloader (Mar 13, 2012)

School is not the answer to discipline. Discipline starts at home. At school you cannot make a child go and stand in the corner as you are excluding them and that is considered discrimination. All these do gooders have alot to answer for these days. You cannot discipline a child, you cannot touch them or chastise them. Teachers have their own problems. All the education targets they have to meet and the mountain of paperwork that goes with it. Most of the teachers at my wife's school have to take home with them. What about their families? Education has become way over analysed these days, nothing wrong with the old way of teaching, it's just that some goose has to justify his uni degree and drown everyone in paperwork. How about the parents of today pay more attention to bringing up their children and not worry about having the lastest car to keep up with the Jones's.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 13, 2012)

I am my Daughters "parent" first, friend second  I am so proud of her manners, we both get complimented on them frequently. I only have one child to rear, sometimes it is very difficult for a family of multiple children to instill perfect manners/behavior. This is where I believe the School used to pick up any slack(safety net if you will) I dont condone beating a child senseless but I do feel there used to be a very needed system of discipline in schools. Breanna used to throw the biggest melt down in the shopping center usually because she was overtired(long hours at work with me) I knew it was pointless smacking or reasoning with her so I would leave groceries/trolly and just scoop her up and carry her to the car. On the odd occasion that it was a bratt attack! I would still just drop everything and take her home... She responded to that approach better than a smack, as she grew older I would simply say "ok time to go home" and she would calm herself and behave. I have noticed that there is an added stress on families now, both parents generally need to work etc it is no excuse, however does explain sometimes parents are either too tired or simply want to enjoy their Kids not reprimand them in the little time they get together. I do feel Children today are losing the ability to show good manners and consideration to others and Parents really need to address this. It may be harder now, however I am sure as the Darlings reach teendom the parents might reap what they sow  Now somebody remember to show me my post in 6 years time and ask me if my Angel is still a paragon of manners and good behavior


----------



## Jande (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> ... *now i am in total agreement with wiping out child abuse but its time to remember there is a difference between smacking a child for doing something wrong AND over use of which in turn becomes child abuse and kids these days KNOW they can have you charged if you 'abuse' them and the law will back them up which is another reason society is failing these days and a lot of parents have kids these days that they really dont want
> 
> meet someone and the first thing most want is to have a kid to them like it will guarantee that they will stay together for years or they have a child just for the money
> 
> single mothers use to be a rarity, these days its fast becoming a new profession and is in a lot of cases breeding children who are raised by parents who just dont care anymore so long as the child isnt annoying them for anything they dont seem to care what they do or where they go etc, so many kids roam the streets in gangs at night these days and half the parents dont even know where they are*



Absolutely agree. And I would even go as far as saying that being paid to have kids is a huge part of the problem. Baby bonuses and things are great for parents who actually NEED them. If you can't afford to have a child, then don't have one. 

I was brought up with a good smack on the back of the legs or bottom when I was little right up until about the age of 8. Never beated or 'belted' or even threatened but if I misbehaved I heard about it. I think I turned out pretty well. The lack of the simplest things like please, thank you, may I and sorry are what get to me the most. I was also spoilt rotten as a child. Everything I touched in a store, I got purchased for me. This was mostly by grandmother and aunt as I was an only child (only a younger male cousin as well) and mum passed away when I was 4. They thought the sun shone out of me because I was 'all they had left' so to speak. However, the discipline and teaching of manners and respect for _everyone_​ were always present. Would love to know where it's at with families these days. I openly praise parents with well-behaved children when I see them now.


----------



## citrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Why are they acting out solve that problem and there's no need for discipline. It's a bit of a joke that people still think hitting something to make it do what u want is ok



Freeloader said:


> School is not the answer to discipline. Discipline starts at home. At school you cannot make a child go and stand in the corner as you are excluding them and that is considered discrimination. All these do gooders have alot to answer for these days. You cannot discipline a child, you cannot touch them or chastise them. Teachers have their own problems. All the education targets they have to meet and the mountain of paperwork that goes with it. Most of the teachers at my wife's school have to take home with them. What about their families? Education has become way over analysed these days, nothing wrong with the old way of teaching, it's just that some goose has to justify his uni degree and drown everyone in paperwork. How about the parents of today pay more attention to bringing up their children and not worry about having the lastest car to keep up with the Jones's.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 13, 2012)

citrus said:


> Why are they acting out solve that problem and there's no need for discipline. It's a bit of a joke that people still think hitting something to make it do what u want is ok



In some situations, that is correct. However, the majority of children these days are so used to getting what they want, when they want, and have learned that acting out will get them this in the quickest, easiest way, so therefore don't bother with niceties. They've also learnt that there are no negative consequences for negative behaviour. And there is a MASSIVE difference between disciplining a child and "hitting it to make it do what you want". The first is parenting, the second is bullying/abuse. Like it or not, when people grow up and enter the real world, there are consequences for actions.
On a grander scale, physical punishment has been used for aeons. It works. It works on a dog, however the effects are short lived because the result is based in fear, and you cannot explain to a dog the reasoning behind it. It works on children for the rest of their lives, because the results may initially be based on fear/a desire to not achieve that result again, however a child can understand the reasoning behind the act.


----------



## Freeloader (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't you think it's is up to the parents to find out why they are acting out. The teachers job is to educate. They cannot do that if you have kids that do not want to learn or are "Too cool for school". The teacher didn't give birth to the kids. The parents have to accept responsibility at some stage in a kids life. Not when he is in prison as a teenager or an adult. It is the parents job to teach their kids right from wrong, respect for other people and how to conduct themselves.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 13, 2012)

I definitely think the kids are getting worse but it has a lot to do with parents not being to disipline their kids. Each to their own on smacking, but when I got smacked, I never repeated the action or the word I got in trouble for. 
My fourteen year old brother on the other hand, was being really disrespectful towards mum in public the other day and when she told him "listen to me now or will smack you in front of these people," (funny and humiliating, right?) he turned around and said "do it, that's child abuse and I'll tell all my teachers at school!" 
Since he was in grade seven, his teachers have been teaching kids that a slap on the wrist is child abuse! I got smacked but I always deserved it and the way my brother was acting the other day, he deserved a kick up the bumb, and now he knows that he can get away with it. I feel sorry for parents, they barely have any control anymore.


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 13, 2012)

**** the bastards flog them there parents wont. i rember when kids should be seen not herd kids are disgusting these days no respect and the parents are the reason they need a good slap over the head


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 13, 2012)

As had been stated:- stop trying to be your kids best mate at least until they turn 18. By then they won't want their geriatric parents trying to be one of the gang. 
Say what you mean and mean what you say- if you threaten to *insert your choice of discipline* THEN FOLLOW THROUGH nothing creates bad behavior quicker than the realization by the child that there are no consequences. 
The law may be a toothless tiger but it doesn't mean you have to be. Kids learn at a very young age the power of the word "no" as anyone who is spoon feeding a toddler will tell you. If they don't want anymore they'll use the word 'no' if their parents use it with them and then proceed to throw the bowl and contents across the floor if you push another spoonful in their direction

Remove all electronics and fun stuff from the bedroom if you use 'go to your room'. move all the fun stuff to the family room. The bedroom should be for sleeping or 'quiet time' by their choice or yours. the human brain wasn't designed for 24hr stimulation, it needs time out - why do you think adults long for desert islands away from it all ? 

yes there are good and bad in all generations but I do think each generation is getting more self absorbed (obnoxious, rude and arrogant) than the last. ..... Not all of them but the bad ones stand out more and I wonder if a lot of it is attention seeking- desperate for any kind of attention because they get none at home. 
Yes I was strict with my girls and they have both reached adulthood with respect for other peoples opinions, property and feelings, and not just those that are older than they are, and they have both thanked me for not being a 'mate' and being what they considered strict, because a lot of their school friends wound up doing drugs, being in a juvi detention centre or commiting suicide because they felt worthless. They have since realised there is a difference between being strict and setting clear guidelines.

Ok, I think that's enough of a grumpy old fart rant


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 13, 2012)

jesus said:


> **** the bastards flog them there parents wont. i rember when kids should be seen not herd kids are disgusting these days no respect and the parents are the reason they need a good slap over the head



i reckon teach the kids by smacking the parents. I have been around long enough to remember the cane at school and it didnt do me any harm( reoccuring nerves twitches aside) i smack my offspring when the need arises but later that hasnt happened because they learnt young, any one who says that smacking doesnt work needs to come to my house smacking works with adults as well as children, thats why prison gaurds carry truncheon and pepper spray, im not saying you have to beat them senseless allthough this is sometimes neccesary with adults but a smack a day keeps the temper tantrums at bay


----------



## ravan (Mar 13, 2012)

I personally hate all children. they're horrible. going to the local supermarket after 3pm is like feeding time at the zoo. I leave wanting to roundhouse kick, then stomp on them all.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 13, 2012)

ravan said:


> I personally hate all children. they're horrible. going to the local supermarket after 3pm is like feeding time at the zoo. I leave wanting to roundhouse kick, then stomp on them all.



I just wish I could like this twice.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 13, 2012)

That's exactly why I do my shopping at either 6am when the terrors are still fast asleep or at 8:30 at night when the tiny terrors are home getting fed and the older terrors have run out of people to shock and head somewhere else like maccas


----------



## browny (Mar 13, 2012)

wiz-fiz said:


> It not the Law thats making kids disrespectful is teachers.
> They think that because they have a job for life they can do anything.
> They also think that because they are a teacher they can do anything to you and you should respect them no matter what.
> Some teachers are decent people and respect the kids, and those are the good teachers that kids respect and ones that they will obey.
> ...



are you serious? you clearly have no idea what the real world is like, my partner is a teacher and has been for over 11 years now.
For teachers it's not your pathetic 7.5 hrs per day......average work time for a teacher is 7:30am - 4:30/5:00pm this is average some do longer days for a NORMAL day then you add in things like marking/grading, reports, parent teacher nights mean I will eat alone and fall asleep waiting for my partner to come home. thats just naming a few things they have to do outside the paid standard 8hr day (meaning no pay for everything taking longer than 8hrs) teachers are not there to teach you manners or respect that's your parents job, teachers are to teach students about what ever subjects they are teaching it's called education for a reason, your parents are the ones responsible for RAISING children which includes manners and respect.

attitudes like this is one of the biggest dam problems and it really p##### me off


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 13, 2012)

I will never ever ever forget changing my shopping times on a Friday because of 2 particular out of control Children in my local supermarket, I had no idea who they were at the time. They wound up being my Step Children :shock: needless to say there were a lot of changes in our home  and I wore the "wicked" step Mother badge with pride  I never laid a hand on them, I was consistent and there were direct consequences it was up to them if they were good or bad ones lol I did not even entertain the idea of getting back up/or support off their Mother. It was a simple matter of Our Home Our boundaries, it was not smooth sailing by any means but even now I get absolute respect and good manners from those now young Adults where their own parents dont.....


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 13, 2012)

Parents should have TASERS!


----------



## K3nny (Mar 13, 2012)

citrus said:


> Why are they acting out solve that problem and there's no need for discipline. It's a bit of a joke that people still think hitting something to make it do what u want is ok



there's no need for discipline? really now? and you wonder why younger kids today are acting out in such disrespectful and horrid behaviours. It's not hitting something to make "it" do what you want, but rather a form of discipline, each action has an appropriate reaction, cause and effect, and i do emphasise on APPROPRIATE. Yes personally i believe a good whack has it's places in a child's normal growth. What used to be a minority (i do believe way back when not disciplining your child could correlate to bad parenting, and phys. punishment is still practiced in most other countries, such as in Asia)

the issue is when you blow out of proportion specific scenarios which involves abuse, fueling the media, and ends up with propaganda with stopping so called "abuse" where in reality is really discipline. Now the minority has become the majority, and notice how now with this change more and more people are complaining on the younger generation's etiquette. It's pick one or the other people, cause and effect.

also notice how now everyone is up on everyone elses business, as if parents are incompetent and have to be told instructions on how to raise their own child. I genuinely feel fear of having children in the future if this trend continues on for the worse.



getarealdog said:


> Parents should have TASERS!



good ol dad has a hunting rifle and a katana if that helps :lol:


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 13, 2012)

good ol dad has a hunting rifle and a katana if that helps :lol:[/QUOTE]

No thanks, dads leather belt and mums wooden spoons were enough haha! And I turned out ok and I definitely don't think that's child abuse - it's bloody discipline. I was smart enough not to test if they'd use them a second time haha!


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 13, 2012)

Some of the do-gooders need a good dose of reality. Take a step back and watch the animal kingdom. I can't think of a single warm blooded animal that doesn't set limits for its young. Ever watched a dog and her pups when they all start getting a little too bold ? Even tigers reprimand their young, so do birds. The main difference is that they don't hold a grudge. The parental reaction fits the youngsters unwanted action and when the youngster has been suitably put on the right path it's back to business as usual. No dragging up what they've done wrong a thousand times before. Just a swift reprimand for the current 'wrong doing' and they're consistent. If they do the same wrong thing again, they get immediately told off..... Not half an hour later when no one can see them, it's right there and then, and there is usually a warning prior to the final deliverance.

All creatures big and small have structure and acceptable social etiquette (even ants!) why do these do gooders think that we are so superior that we don't need theses rules ......?.? Where do they think the term 'alpha' male/ female came from !


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 14, 2012)

I really do think the biggest thing here is the law and/or society in general.
In most cases it favours the person in the wrong. Or they end up rewarded somehow and get all the attention.
Kids these days know they can get away with murder and pretty much nothing will come of it. Or they know if they keep pushing the envelope they will end up being rewarded in an ironic sort of way.
Yet if a teacher or you or whoever it may be tries to do something about it they turn the law back on you or go home and have a whinge to mummy and daddy... Who then go down to the school (or wherever it may be) and jump down the teachers (Or whoever it may be) throat.
Things seriously need to change.


----------



## citrus (Mar 14, 2012)

I have never laid a finger on my children and they are the not disrespectful at all. You smack your child because you have lost control but i got smacked when I was young and it didn't do me any harm but it didn't do me any good either!


K3nny said:


> there's no need for discipline? really now? and you wonder why younger kids today are acting out in such disrespectful and horrid behaviours. It's not hitting something to make "it" do what you want, but rather a form of discipline, each action has an appropriate reaction, cause and effect, and i do emphasise on APPROPRIATE. Yes personally i believe a good whack has it's places in a child's normal growth. What used to be a minority (i do believe way back when not disciplining your child could correlate to bad parenting, and phys. punishment is still practiced in most other countries, such as in Asia)
> 
> the issue is when you blow out of proportion specific scenarios which involves abuse, fueling the media, and ends up with propaganda with stopping so called "abuse" where in reality is really discipline. Now the minority has become the majority, and notice how now with this change more and more people are complaining on the younger generation's etiquette. It's pick one or the other people, cause and effect.
> 
> ...



How can you expect you child to show respect when you can't respect them? If someone hit you would you respect them? But some people don't get it, it takes higher intelligence to teach your children how to respect others and be well behaved.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 14, 2012)

citrus said:


> I have never laid a finger on my children and they are the not disrespectful at all. You smack your child because you have lost control but i got smacked when I was young and it didn't do me any harm but it didn't do me any good either!
> 
> How can you expect you child to show respect when you can't respect them? If someone hit you would you respect them? But some people don't get it, it takes higher intelligence to teach your children how to respect others and be well behaved.


I truly believe that there are so many variables eg; consistency of consequence/punishment, personality of child/parent, home environment etc in essence what works for some children/ families etc may not work for others. Parenting is a very hard task, I have also found it difficult at times with my Children because of the influence of "other" less monitored/disciplined Children. We can only do our best at the end of the day we ALL make mistakes and we ALL have successes as parents  Generally I do not raise a hand to my Daughter, I dont need to. On the very rare occasion if all else has failed and she needs a "wake"up she gets a quick smack on the bottom it is just enough to startle her into engaging her ears and brain to "take notice" lol My Son on the other Hand was a completely different Child, sometimes it took quite a decent smack to get his "attention" I tried the same methods for both Children, he however had a different personality so required slightly different parenting methods. My point is, there are no hard and fast rules or solutions, we just do our best(most of us)


----------



## -Peter (Mar 14, 2012)

****ers, hitting makes you realise that if you can get through the violence you can get through anything. It makes you meaner, less respectful and violent as is proved by the mental state of most of the sociopaths who post in this thread. Whiney bitches, get out of my way.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 14, 2012)

My parents and grandparents must be sociopaths then! Lol


----------



## Beard (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too. Thats a pity. I always thought I was well adjusted...


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh well, looks like we must both be mentally damaged, that explains EVERYTHING!
*shifty eyes*


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep everyone I know must be a sociopath-QUICK CALL THE POLICE!. And smacking your child doesn't mean you have "lost control" what a load of *******. Kids need dicipline, if talking to them and explaining to them what is wrong and they still don't understand and choose to misbehave for what ever reason then a smack on the bottom lets them know who is in charge...as Jaxrtfm said, Alpha Male and Female. Children are there to be guided by their parrents, as it was said earlier too many parents these days are treating their children as friends when they should also be there as their parents. I don't always listen to my mates, but my parents are my parents and i listen to them.
Its important for children to understand the difference. My mum is a teacher and the amount of undiciplined children that are coming to school these days is wrong. And she has been a teacher for several decades so she knows her *******, she has seen the change in children and behaviour patterns and the situation is getting worse as there is less dicipline for children.


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll throw this point out there..............some might agree, others perhaps will not,

has anyone else noticed the increased occurrence of things such as glassings in pubs and clubs reported in the media?

I don't know about you, but to me this correlates pretty well to the generation where parents stopped smacking their kids. perhaps a lack of understanding of the consequences of their actions, or perhaps nothing to do with it, what do you think?


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 14, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> I'll throw this point out there..............some might agree, others perhaps will not,
> 
> has anyone else noticed the increased occurrence of things such as glassings in pubs and clubs reported in the media?
> 
> I don't know about you, but to me this correlates pretty well to the generation where parents stopped smacking their kids. perhaps a lack of understanding of the consequences of their actions, or perhaps nothing to do with it, what do you think?



I absolutely agree. Two Girlfriends of mine got glasses on Friday night by two guys who decided they'd do it because they felt like it. One friend got glassed on the side of her head which missed her temple by 2mm, and the other got glassed on the head and punched in the face - she has missing teeth that will cost thousands to replace and she's had to call off her 21st party. And these were guys about the same age. This stuff is happening way too often...

Glassed* cheers autocorrect you useless piece of poo.

And the youngest terd I've seen was an eleven year old kid who was punching in a shop window yelling 'I need weed,' with a cigarette hanging out of his mouth. An eleven year old, walking around town with a bunch of 'gang' members on a Friday night, needing weed? So sad.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 14, 2012)

It is amazing how many people who copped a good belting say it didn't do them any harm but when you get to know them they have all sorts of issues. Trust issues, anger issues, possessiveness, clinginess, drinking, violence the list goes on. Children today are no more or less disrespectful than they ever were. It is just human nature to always notice the bad things. When I was young it was the kids that adults thought were little angels that got up to everything when no one was looking. They were the school bullies, the gossipy hurtful girls, the shop lifters, the truants, the drinkers, the drug takers. They knew how to play the game though and all the adults thought they were well behaved, respectful children. As for parent first, friend later, I took the opposite approach with my kids, probably because I am a softy. My kids are extremely respectful and they also know they can trust me and tell me anything. They also know how to relate to a wide age group. The parents first attitude just leads to the dreaded generation gap and then people wonder why their kids don't tell them anything and they are so shocked when they find out their perfect child actually has real problems. Children, like anyone, need to feel they have a voice and people will listen and not write them off because of their age. I have seen it happen to young people on this forum, people treat them like they could not possibly know anything because they are young. How a child acts out of fear and how they act when their parents are not around are two completely different things. I think Gordos post pretty much sums up the back in my day attitude people seem to have. Guess what, it was no better or worse back in your day or my day or anyone elses day. There have always been good kids and there have always been ratbags, one thing I will say though, kids these days on a whole are a lot more tolerant and less judgemental than they were when I went to school.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 14, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> It is amazing how many people who copped a good belting say it didn't do them any harm but when you get to know them they have all sorts of issues. Trust issues, anger issues, possessiveness, clinginess, drinking, violence the list goes on. Children today are no more or less disrespectful than they ever were. It is just human nature to always notice the bad things. When I was young it was the kids that adults thought were little angels that got up to everything when no one was looking. They were the school bullies, the gossipy hurtful girls, the shop lifters, the truants, the drinkers, the drug takers. They knew how to play the game though and all the adults thought they were well behaved, respectful children. As for parent first, friend later, I took the opposite approach with my kids, probably because I am a softy. My kids are extremely respectful and they also know they can trust me and tell me anything. They also know how to relate to a wide age group. The parents first attitude just leads to the dreaded generation gap and then people wonder why their kids don't tell them anything and they are so shocked when they find out their perfect child actually has real problems. Children, like anyone, need to feel they have a voice and people will listen and not write them off because of their age. I have seen it happen to young people on this forum, people treat them like they could not possibly know anything because they are young. How a child acts out of fear and how they act when their parents are not around are two completely different things. I think Gordos post pretty much sums up the back in my day attitude people seem to have. Guess what, it was no better or worse back in your day or my day or anyone elses day. There have always been good kids and there have always been ratbags, one thing I will say though, kids these days on a whole are a lot more tolerant and less judgemental than they were when I went to school.



All of my 'issues' were caused by diet. Took my Inlaws advice and cut out caffeine, most sugars, all preservatives (except the odd treat) and eat mostly raw and organic foods and now I have no 'issues.' Drinking on the other hand I personally see as a cultural and social thing here.


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 14, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> It is amazing how many people who copped a good belting say it didn't do them any harm but when you get to know them they have all sorts of issues.



There is a difference between a smack and CHILD ABUSE, and that is what we are saying, A diciplined smack is required, Child abuse is not! I am not an Alcohol, Nore do I have Anger issues, Nore do I have Trust issues, I am not Clingy. I received smacks when they were required. My child is the same and in comparison to my partners friends that have kids (that don't get smacked) jesus christ they are ********'s. We have had kids over that have pulled out toys, thrown them across the room, made a mess, snatched food from my daughter, climbed on the tv cabinet, smacked the tv with a toy, jumped on our lap top etc etc the list goes on-this was over a period of many visits by different children, but these children did not receive smacks, if my Daughter does this she receives a firm warning and if she continues a smack (which DOES NOT HURT-its shocks them and makes them realise what they are doing is wrong) is given and from then on its "hey maybe what I was doing was wrong, fair enough, all good". And I don't have any issues!
I am a parent that allows my child to do things, I will not restrict them in doing or chasing their dreams (and in turn earning trust and allowing them to talk to my wife and I comfortably) I just believe that children need to understand who is in charge... Until they reach a more mature age (teenagers) then they are children and need the Guidence of a Parent more so then a friend. Out of all my friends the ones that were diciplined have turned out the best, the others are still...well the same except older!


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyway I'm agreeing that there's a hell of a lot more issues, and I think that coincides with the amount of bad foods thy people eat. Go back 100 years and people got smacked and ate better foods - more respect and less issues. Today's society is a great big social nightmare. That's my opinion anyway  
And I definitely agree with the thread subject, this younger generation has to be generation disrespect.


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 14, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> All of my 'issues' were caused by diet. Took my Inlaws advice and cut out caffeine, most sugars, all preservatives (except the odd treat) and eat mostly raw and organic foods and now I have no 'issues.' Drinking on the other hand I personally see as a cultural and social thing here.



my sister had the same issues, Many intolerances and when my mum helped her get on track and then when she became 18 (many many years ago) she really got into the healthy side of things and has inproved incredibly! She didn't really get smacked tho....I pushed the boundaries more lol. And Glad I did, smacking was a great thing


----------



## NotoriouS (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting thread... Children learn from what they see at home. They are incredible observers and soak up everything. I have seen too many parents let the television raise their kids, and the crap on tv these days.. whole other issue. The way you interact with others (over the phone, in person, in the car..) EVERYTHING is noted by them. Parents need to lead and teach by example. You MUST say please, thank you, give up your seat, etc in order for your children to learn these things. Give children your time, that is all they want at an early age, and they will have less issues when they are older. I believe the blame lies 100% with the parents - not society, not school, not any particular generation. I have never smacked my kids, but I take time out every day to sit and play with them, take them out to the park, and show them how to be nice and to interact with others. Love your kids and treat them well, treat them as you would like to be treated and see the difference.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyday I see certain types of people (not going to mention) Sitting down on busses and trains that don't give up their seats for old folks. It sickens me that they can just sit there with their dumb vague look on their face whilst oldies stand up and are flustered and in discomfort.


----------



## Beard (Mar 14, 2012)

There is one biggy that can't be forgotten.......Some people are just jerks......Really quite as simple ast that.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 14, 2012)

wiz-fiz said:


> It not the Law thats making kids disrespectful is teachers.
> They think that because they have a job for life they can do anything.
> They also think that because they are a teacher they can do anything to you and you should respect them no matter what.
> Some teachers are decent people and respect the kids, and those are the good teachers that kids respect and ones that they will obey.
> ...




Mate, you have know idea. My mum for example has been a teacher for 20 years+ school may start at 8:00 or whatever and finish at 3:00 but unless you've seen the work they do outside of your school day I don't think you can honestly say they see kids as money.. Hours upon ours trying to make up fun activities etc for them.. My Dad after 20 odd years of teaching, became a Deputy... The little sh**s they have to deal with on a daily basis would drive me insane. Kid's that think that what they get away with* AT HOME *like throwing tantrums and swearing they can get away with at school... Every teacher that I EVER had and I went through every year of primary school and high school responded positively to a student being polite, and respectful.. Just put yourself in their shoes.. high school teachers dealing with all those hormonal kids thinking that they are top dogs.. I couldn't do their job..


----------



## K3nny (Mar 14, 2012)

citrus said:


> I have never laid a finger on my children and they are the not disrespectful at all. You smack your child because you have lost control but i got smacked when I was young and it didn't do me any harm but it didn't do me any good either!
> 
> How can you expect you child to show respect when you can't respect them? If someone hit you would you respect them? But some people don't get it, it takes higher intelligence to teach your children how to respect others and be well behaved.



how does disciplining a child correlate to disrespect? let me rephrase that, how does a child get respect? you don't get respect, you EARN it, by doing what's right and taking whatever consequences of your actions like a proper adult!
if it was for my own good, yes, of course, i have the highest respect towards my parents. If a random punched me in the face i'd be sure to return the favor.

now if i may be so bold to ask you a personal question, how were you disciplined growing up? because that also plays a major factor in how we perceive each other's views. My parents were asian, albeit more westernised, but they also saw the merits of traditional asian parenting (giving the kids the appropriate tough love if you will). And that's how i'm probably going to raise my own offspring.


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 14, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> I absolutely agree. Two Girlfriends of mine got glasses on Friday night by two guys who decided they'd do it because they felt like it. One friend got glassed on the side of her head which missed her temple by 2mm, and the other got glassed on the head and punched in the face - she has missing teeth that will cost thousands to replace and she's had to call off her 21st party. And these were guys about the same age. This stuff is happening way too often...



Whatever happened to the old fashioned rule of never laying a hand on a girl/woman.
But then again... Some are that feral these days that sometimes we have no choice.
And this is a bit off topic. But chicks, especially if they're in a relationship with the guy and he's bashing her. Often put up with it because they think they somehow deserved it. Or are too scared to do anything about it. And it seems like guys like this are the ones that most girls are attracted to.
THAT is sad.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 14, 2012)

Nearly everyone on this thread talks about how well adjusted they are then how they want to violently abuse children. 
At the recent Penrith herp show I watched one father raise his fist at his daughter. The sheer terror on her face said it all. Thats how I equate the garbage in this thread.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 14, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> Whatever happened to the old fashioned rule of never laying a hand on a girl/woman.
> But then again... Some are that feral these days that sometimes we have no choice.
> And this is a bit off topic. But chicks, especially if they're in a relationship with the guy and he's bashing her. Often put up with it because they think they somehow deserved it. Or are too scared to do anything about it. And it seems like guys like this are the ones that most girls are attracted to.
> THAT is sad.



Yeh I've known a few people to be in relationships like that, but these two girls in particular are just fun-loving party animals, and they're nice people. I honestly don't see why anyone would want to hurt them, they're not trouble-makers and definitely not ferals haha I think they were just in the wrong place at the wrong time 



-Peter said:


> Nearly everyone on this thread talks about how well adjusted they are then how they want to violently abuse children.
> At the recent Penrith herp show I watched one father raise his fist at his daughter. The sheer terror on her face said it all. Thats how I equate the garbage in this thread.



Raising a fist is a bit different to a slap on the wrist or the bottom though. I don't think raising a fist to your child equates to most people here.

And nobody said they want to violently abuse a child. That's sick.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 14, 2012)

I experienced some disrespectful kids tearing through the crowds at the Melbourne Soundwave. They'd spot a gap in front of you and would barge their way in front, or simply shove past you.

I had to laugh a little because it kept happening to me during the day. My solution was driving my elbows into the back of their heads every time the band finished playing and whistling in their ears (still laughing about it now), which got their attention and had them looking behind a little dismayed :lol:..... And when they went to leave I just shoved them outta the road or wouldn't let them move. It's the simple things in life you need to take the time to enjoy :lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 14, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I experienced some disrespectful kids tearing through the crowds at the Melbourne Soundwave. They'd spot a gap in front of you and would barge their way in front, or simply shove past you.
> 
> I had to laugh a little because it kept happening to me during the day. My solution was driving my elbows into the back of their heads every time the band finished playing and whistling in their ears (still laughing about it now), which got their attention and had them looking behind a little dismayed :lol:..... And when they went to leave I just shoved them outta the road or wouldn't let them move. It's the simple things in life you need to take the time to enjoy :lol:



Don't forget the added benefit of wearing nice chunky boots to cruch peoples toes when the crowd moves back and forth. Oh geez, i broke your toes? Sorry dude!


----------



## KREPS2011 (Mar 14, 2012)

I am 21 this year and was always to repsect everyone. And be polite. Always say yes please. Thank you excuse me. And all the other things. But when some one trys to be rude to me. I give it right back. Espacily when u ask some one to move very politly and they just stand their. Thats when i just barge through them and then say thank you very much and give them a smile

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 14, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> There is a difference between a smack and CHILD ABUSE, and that is what we are saying, A diciplined smack is required, Child abuse is not! I am not an Alcohol, Nore do I have Anger issues, Nore do I have Trust issues, I am not Clingy. I received smacks when they were required. My child is the same and in comparison to my partners friends that have kids (that don't get smacked) jesus christ they are ********'s. We have had kids over that have pulled out toys, thrown them across the room, made a mess, snatched food from my daughter, climbed on the tv cabinet, smacked the tv with a toy, jumped on our lap top etc etc the list goes on-this was over a period of many visits by different children, but these children did not receive smacks, if my Daughter does this she receives a firm warning and if she continues a smack (which DOES NOT HURT-its shocks them and makes them realise what they are doing is wrong) is given and from then on its "hey maybe what I was doing was wrong, fair enough, all good". And I don't have any issues!
> I am a parent that allows my child to do things, I will not restrict them in doing or chasing their dreams (and in turn earning trust and allowing them to talk to my wife and I comfortably) I just believe that children need to understand who is in charge... Until they reach a more mature age (teenagers) then they are children and need the Guidence of a Parent more so then a friend. Out of all my friends the ones that were diciplined have turned out the best, the others are still...well the same except older!



1. Smacks aren't required. I have been smacked about three times... it didn't change my behaviour, but it DID show me how far I could go without 'stepping over the line' (behaviour-wise). 
Saying those examples are what every kid is like without a smack is just wrong.
2. Yeah I'd be a bit concerned if you were made of alcohol.
3.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 14, 2012)

This issue is timeless. X says that Y is disrespectful, Y will say that the next generation is disrespectful, that generation will say that the next generation is disrespectful... 

I know I'm 17, so technically I should be one of those 'disrespectful teens who only care about themselves', but I'm not. Everyone I know my age are respectful towards adults and the elderly. I actually volunteer as a packer and driver for Meals on Wheels every week. I study nursing at TAFE as well as go to school, because I want to be a nurse... so you can see that I make an effort to contribute to society. 

I'm just saying... don't label everyone younger than you disrespectful and selfish


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 14, 2012)

We need more like you LullabyLizard


----------



## KayJay (Mar 14, 2012)

*Am I getting old??????*

Recently my partner and I have started to consider that at the “ripe old age” of 35 that perhaps we are getting old.
We both are keen readers and take a huge interest in learning new things and talking to people about almost anything. As a teacher of Primary, Secondary and Children with Special Needs I am often asked about education issues or issues to do with children in general and having children of my own, I am happy to chat as a parent or as a teacher if I can help. 
My classroom does not have behaviour problems because I live by 3 simple rules. 1. Treat each other as you would like me to treat you. 2. I will never teach you something I am not going to test you on. 3. The only silly question is the one you don’t ask. These simple rules have made it possible for me to have a great time at work and earn the respect and friendship of my colleagues.
So why do I feel aged recently...I was listening to the radio this morning before work and heard the announcer happily saying someone’s opinion was “s__t” and this afternoon a different announcer on the same station said something was “the funest thing ever”. So my first question is this...If the announcers on the radio can pop out with inappropriate and incorrect language, how can we possibly get the children to speak with respect towards each other and others around them? 
Consequences are a natural part of everyday life from the moment we choose to get up when the alarm yells at us in the morning, to the moment we close our eyes at night. We are reading more and more every day about some complete Neanderthal glassing, knifing, stabbing or punching someone else, usually someone they don’t even know. Why are so many people NOT being made to face up to the consequences of their choices? What can be done about this? 
I am not very old but I have instilled in my children to stand up on the train or bus when an elder requires a seat, to say please and thank you or you get nothing and if you do not have the answer then seek until you do in an appropriate and respectful manner. 
My opinion is this...if you wish to belong to the human race, smile, tell a joke, have some fun, laugh but most importantly treat everyone else the way you wish to be treated. If you can’t do that stay in bed and leave the world to those who can.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not labeling everyone like this, but there seems to be an overwhelming number of them out there who seem to believe everything should be handed to them on a silver platter. We're all in the same boat. Personally I'm not one who believes in generation gaps anyway.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2012)

Here's something to consider... 

The Lost, Greatest, Silent and the Baby Boomer generations (which are the modern gens up until the 60's) to my mind were some of the most disrespectful on record. 

Those four generations disrespected people on the basis of sex (equal pay for equal work didn't happen until 1984! That's almost in MY lifetime), race (Indig people were considered fauna for most of that time and ever heard of the white Australia policy?? Only became illegal to refuse service to someone because they were black in 1976) and a whole host of other reasons like disability, marital status, sexuality, union activity etc etc until (arguably) it was legislated to be against the law. 

Talk about disrepectful! And how many people here have seen this ad campaign? Bob Katter's disgusting homophobic Campbell Newman ad - YouTube Which generation is that man from and, for the most part, what generations are agreeing with him and blocking the final peice of legislation to end discrimination in this country?

I know it isn't quite that clear cut, the same as not all of gen Y and I not showing their manners as some people think they should. The point i'm making is that culture and values change and wether the change is good or bad is subjective based on the values of the people judging that change and there are good and bad elements of all generations. Generations X,Y and I are possibly the most open and respectful of all people yet.


----------



## PhilK (Mar 15, 2012)

I dunno Gordo, I think that is different. I would put that down to changing views over time - I wouldn't call the Ancient Romans "disrespectful" just because they had slaves and watched Christians get eaten by lions. They had different views (wrong views as it turned out) but it wasn't about disrespect. I think that is different from being a little s4!t.

I would say that as the social acceptance of smacking your kids has phased out the incidence of little terrors is on the rise for sure. I also think that as apathetic, undisciplined gimps have children (as they are doing) the cycle continues and gets worse. Now nobody here is advocating child abuse and I guess that is the question - where do you draw the line between smacking your kids and being abusive? All I know is that sometimes I watch a mother or father try and reason or bargain with screaming 4 year old in the shops - that doesn't work. Even monkeys and lions bite or wack their young for being naughty, so why can't people? I was smacked as a child (often as it turns out, because I was a terror) and I am glad my parents did it. They didn't like it at the time but they had to and I'm sure they don't regret it now. All I have to do is look around and see how I could have turned out...

EDIT: and it isn't even about ids running around screaming, swearing and demanding whatever they want - it is more subtle things like manners. When I was younger my parents drilled my pleases and thank yous into me. Whenever I left a friends house if I didn't say "thank you for having me Mr and Mrs so and so" my mum would make me call them up when I got home. Whenever I saw someone I knew I would be told to say "hello Mr or Mrs so and so". I was told never to use first names of adults blah blah blah...

My little brother got the same treatment but his friends are awful! If they see my mum in the shops or whatever they avert their eyes and rush passed, when they're at our place they never say please or thank you, use mum and dads first names, they grunt or say "I don't really care" when asked if they would like a bloody drink! They leave without saying goodbye or thanking anybody.. Yes some of them do have great manners but a LOT of them don't and mum found the same thing working at his school in the tuckshop etc. Maybe I just had friends who were raised with better manners but it certainly seems very different from when I was in school


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2012)

Just to clarify Phil, are you saying that racism, sexism and all other types of discrimination isn't being disrespectful?


----------



## PhilK (Mar 15, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Just to clarify Phil, are you saying that racism, sexism and all other types of discrimination isn't being disrespectful?



No I'm not. It certainly is disrespectful. I am saying that it was the norm back then (which certainly isn't excusable to us now, but they weren't being 'disrespectful' in their time - these kids are). This isn't sounding as clear as it does in my head...

I just interpreted this thread to be about kids who are acting impolitely, out of control and disrespectfully compared to their age and time... they're not being sexist racist or homophobic... that is the way I saw this thread


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2012)

That's the point i am making. These kids are being what we would call disrespectful in our time, not there's. This is a complaint that each generation makes about the next. 

Here's another interesting tid bit of info. Not all cultures have a word for please or thankyou...



PhilK said:


> No I'm not. It certainly is disrespectful. I am saying that it was the norm back then (which certainly isn't excusable to us now, but they weren't being 'disrespectful' in their time - these kids are). This isn't sounding as clear as it does in my head...
> 
> I just interpreted this thread to be about kids who are acting impolitely, out of control and disrespectfully compared to their age and time... they're not being sexist racist or homophobic... that is the way I saw this thread


----------



## PhilK (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes Gordo but our culture does. If a kid was from a different culture and didn't have his pleases and thank yous I would understand (my older cousin visited from Poland and didn't have his pleases and thank yous and it was most uncomfortable).

But these kids are in our time - it is 2012 for us AND them. Surely the values of people haven't spun around so quickly in only a few years? Maybe it has but I certainly hope my kids or grandkids aren't like that....


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2012)

That's a fiar point lol.

But you and i haven't been around that long to see the changes in kids respect. Maybe it has been changing for a long time. I don't think it is right, i like having and using my manners and i remember the day when i decided that i would use them for the rest of my life. But on that same note i've never ever subscribed to the idea that age = respect. 



PhilK said:


> Yes Gordo but our culture does. If a kid was from a different culture and didn't have his pleases and thank yous I would understand (my older cousin visited from Poland and didn't have his pleases and thank yous and it was most uncomfortable).
> 
> But these kids are in our time - it is 2012 for us AND them. Surely the values of people haven't spun around so quickly in only a few years? Maybe it has but I certainly hope my kids or grandkids aren't like that....


----------



## Sinners121 (Mar 15, 2012)

i get extremely frustrated at people my own age when they disrespect other people who havnt deserved it especially police!!! they have a hard enough job as it is! ive seen how some of the people my age have been raised and its disgusting and i wish their parents would just sort them out!! its just insane that if your under 18 you can practically get away with anything you want and for that i do blame the laws! laws should be there to protect the people that do the right thing!! if you do the wrong thing regardless of age you should have to pay the consequences for your actions!
it is also sad that i get lumped with stereotype of my age. i do the right thing but because many people of my age and description dont i get stuck with that aswell. 

anyway thats just my opinion.


----------



## K3nny (Mar 20, 2012)

-Peter said:


> Nearly everyone on this thread talks about how well adjusted they are then how they want to violently abuse children.
> At the recent Penrith herp show I watched one father raise his fist at his daughter. The sheer terror on her face said it all. Thats how I equate the garbage in this thread.



there is of course a line, it's not like parents enjoy it either which is what you seem to be implying, neither is it ever a full blown tackle like some might be thinking. 

what you described there seems tad exessive, however considering i have absolutely no idea whatsoever what happened between the father and the child, i have no right to judge out of context. I'm not saying it may be wrong (i was taught growing up you never raise a hand against a woman), but i won't be one to jump the gun screaming child abuse.

which brings me to the question, by raising his hand did he actually hit the child? in public?



LullabyLizard said:


> I'm just saying... don't label everyone younger than you disrespectful and selfish


hardly anyone is, i personally know heaps of well adjusted and respectful individuals around my age and/or younger


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 20, 2012)

_That's not entirely fair. I do not for a second believe that it is teacher's responsibility to raise children, however I do believe that they have a hand in teaching them respect, _

*ok give me a few suggestions on how teachers can teach them respect and ill pass it along to my friend who is a teacher, you do know dont you that teachers these days cant even sneeze in the same room as one of their precious students in case the little darling catches a cold and has to stay home and be looked after by mummy, i wait with baited breath for you to park with your brilliance *

_It is amazing how many people who copped a good belting say it didn't do them any harm but when you get to know them they have all sorts of issues. Trust issues, anger issues, possessiveness, clinginess, drinking, violence the list goes on_

*what a load of poppy cock i coped a few good beltings as a child growing up and i suffer FROM NOT ONE SINGLE THING ON THAT LIST so that kind of makes you look a bit foolish now doesnt it and im sure there are others in here who got a good belting as a child and dont suffer from any of them either

for those who dont believe in 'smacking' a child on the bottom what would you do if your darling child kept putting a knife in a power socket and turning it on? you have tried time out DIDNT WORK, you have tried sending them to their room DIDNT WORK, you have tried talking to them DIDNT WORK, nothing works so you would rather see them get electrocuted then to give them a gentle tap on the bottom followed by a loud NO i can guarantee you would probably only have to do it once 

sometimes a smack NOT ABUSE, NOT A BELTING, NOT A BEATING, NOT A BASHING, but a smack is the only option to a child who wont learn any other way

no wonder the majority of this generation today is disrespectful, foul, feral, nasty, etc

they even think its ok to break into the homes of the elderly and beat them up and in some cases the hero thinks its ok to rape the elderly women maybe if the cops took them out behind the cells and gave them all a bloody good hiding the little 'darlings' might get the hint its NOT ok to do this to the elderly 
*


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 20, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *what a load of poppy cock i coped a few good beltings as a child growing up and i suffer FROM NOT ONE SINGLE THING ON THAT LIST so that kind of makes you look a bit foolish now doesnt it and im sure there are others in here who got a good belting as a child and dont suffer from any of them either
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think some of your posts on APS including the statement below would make people beg to differ. It is easy to say on a public forum you have no issues but as no one actually knows you, a little hard to back up with fact.


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 20, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> * no wonder the majority of this generation today is disrespectful, foul, feral, nasty, etc*



Can you prove with proper evidence that the "majority" is bad or are you just making a sweeping generalization based on bad things people have done that made it into the paper? You don't get stories about all the good people of this generation because that doesn't sell.


----------



## NotoriouS (Mar 20, 2012)

Generalisations do not help.. each child needs to be treated as an individual, the way of raising one child will differ to the way of raising another. They all have unique traits and characteristics. It is the responsibility of the parents to identify what works and what doesn't. As I said earlier, they learn from their parents and from what they see around them. Control what your kids see at home, treat your partner and everyone else you interact with with respect (including your children). You need to be the role model for them, in order to instill good values/behaviours, you must have them in the first place in order for you to teach your kids. You cannot tell your child not to do something, and be doing it at the same time. E.g. you tell your children not to shout, but you scream at your partner, over the phone, etc. Firstly, it makes you a hypocrite, secondly your statement loses credibility infront of your child - leaving them confused. 

I agree that some children can be very stubborn, and you need to be firm with them. But that is not a generalisation you can make for an entire generation. Statements like "if these kids received a good smack they wouldn't turn out like bla bla" are a joke. They may have turned out worse if they had received a "good smack", depends on the individual. Give your kids the time and attention they need, and raise them yourself they way you would like them to be raised. A lot of issues arise due to parents not taking out the time to talk to their children when they are young, then they wonder why the kids don't talk/listen to them when they are older. A lot of sacrifice and effort is required in the early years to ensure your children have the necessary tools to cope with life as they get older and to make sound decisions and judgements.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 20, 2012)

I am not going to read through all the previous posts however i will add my 2 cents worth just because. 

I have 6 little boys aged 11mths -14 yrs. They can be cheeky, they swear sometimes but so do i. Anyways i guess what im trying to say is no ones perefct, my kids are very polite to others and no when and where to be good, however they throw out a few choice words now and then. I always remind them its not acceptable and have even used a tiny dab of pepper on a tongue or two over the yrs.
Parenting is super challenging at times but there is no wrong or right way. Each to their own i say....and some kids are just *****s lol


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 20, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> _That's not entirely fair. I do not for a second believe that it is teacher's responsibility to raise children, however I do believe that they have a hand in teaching them respect, _
> 
> *ok give me a few suggestions on how teachers can teach them respect and ill pass it along to my friend who is a teacher, you do know dont you that teachers these days cant even sneeze in the same room as one of their precious students in case the little darling catches a cold and has to stay home and be looked after by mummy, i wait with baited breath for you to park with your brilliance *
> 
> ...



Alright Precious, no need to get snarky, is there? 
As I mentioned in the post you have quoted, it is not up to teachers to raise children, far from it. If you read the entire post, you would have noticed the part where I said this responsibility also lies with EVERY ADULT THE CHILD COMES INTO CONTACT WITH. For example, I don't like children at all, but I don't go about telling them to ******* off in public because it's not socially acceptable. Social mores dictate that we treat the people around us with courtesy and respect. That also applies to children, and children learn from their experiences of the world around them, ergo, it is partially a teachers responsibility to teach their charges respect and courtesy by giving them courtesy and respect to begin with. If said children do not respond in kind, then by all means, they should no longer have respect until they have earned it, BECAUSE THAT IS HOW IT WORKS IN THE REAL WORLD.

So next time, if you're going to quote me, please use the quote in its entirety and in context, and do not try to put words in my mouth.




Jeannine said:


> *they even think its ok to break into the homes of the elderly and beat them up and in some cases the hero thinks its ok to rape the elderly women maybe if the cops took them out behind the cells and gave them all a bloody good hiding the little 'darlings' might get the hint its NOT ok to do this to the elderly*



So you're saying that it is okay to do this, as long as the victim isn't old?


^^
Irritating, isn't it?


And just for the record, you may not suffer from any of the afflictions on that list, but you certainly have an aggravated case of poorly utilised sarcasm.


----------



## nathancl (Mar 20, 2012)

This subject grinds me a fair bit. children learn by example. the young generation isnt as bad as they are made out to be its just that we are more outspoken and less inclined to be polite to rude old people who think that just because they are older they somehow have a right to be offensive and rude and get away with it.

I think working in insurance where I have had to deal with alot of the older generation has definately made me feel this way.

obviously there are different personalities in all demographics but must say I find the older generation alot more rude and offensive than I do the younger.


----------

